# Webspace Angebot Überschuss! Hilfe!



## Ehnoah (31. Oktober 2011)

Grüße euch,

ich möchte gern mit meiner Seite auf einen kostenpflichtigen Webspace umziehen.
Jedoch gibt es leider so viele Angebote im Netz, auch viele die sehr "Preisgünstig" sind jedoch finde ich meistens nur schlechte Berichte, daher bin ich nun total unsicher.

Wir sind eine SW:ToR Gilde und würden daher gern wie oben schon geschrieben uns ein guten Webspace mieten wollen. Wichtig dabei ist uns ein "relativ" Großer Webspace ~ 10 GB für Video's etc, was halt so anfällt. Sowie dazu eine passende Traffic Flat und hohe Erreichbarkeit.
Geplant hatten wir eine *.com Domain.

In wie fern ich jetzt "eigene" CGI Scripte etc, brauche weiß ich leider nicht.
Aber die Sandart Funktionen wie PHP, SQL, Mail, Upload etc. sollten natürlich vorhanden sein.

Was mir jetzt zu gesagt hatte war "http://revido.de" 35 GB Platz, Traffic Flat etc. für 5,99 € / Monat bei 12 Monate Vertrag.

Im Moment läuft bei uns Ilch + Modifkationen. 

Falls mir da jemand helfen könnte einen Zuverlässigen Host zu finden wäre ich sehr sehr Dankbar! 


Liebe Grüße


Ehnoah


----------



## threadi (31. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt auch Vergleich-Seiten wo Du nach deinen Kriterien suchen kannst. Z.B. diese hier.


----------



## James Newtron (10. November 2011)

Oder evtl. mal einen Blick auf servage.net wagen.


----------



## meisti94 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfehle: http://www.hoststar.ch, Schweizer Hostserver, umgerechnet etwa 3.50€ im Monat, 30GB, 20 Domains, unlimitierte Subdomains, unlimiterte E-Mail, 50 SQL etc. Ohne Vertrag, einfache Handhabung. Habe selber meine Website da gehostet


----------

